# Ercol day bed -removing dark varnish/stain



## EJW (8 Nov 2015)

I just wondered if anyone had advice/experience removing thick old dark varnish off an Ercol daybed.
I am considering using a chemical stripper and sanding. Just wondered if anyone had used 'peelaway' product to strip this type of furniture.
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (9 Nov 2015)

Peelaway would be difficult to use on all those spindles. Your best bet is to use a Dichloromethane based stripper with wire wool.


----------



## EJW (9 Nov 2015)

Great thanks. I just tried a stripper I had from wilkinsons- didn't seem to do anything. I'll find one with that in it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RogerP (9 Nov 2015)

I'm afraid strippers aren't what they used to be. 

http://www.stripperspaintremovers.com/d ... emoval.htm


----------



## YorkshireMartin (14 Nov 2015)

Is DCM the stuff that used to make gloss go all bubbly and literally just melt off? It worked like a charm.

I'm sure it was hazardous as it smelled absolutely horrible and hurt when you got it in your eye, but banning it? Sheesh.

Whats the best alternative?


----------



## [email protected] (14 Nov 2015)

lol, sadly DCM strippers can kill people especially those with a heart condition.. Just because a product has always been used doesnt make it safe. I think for good reason its been removed from the BQ shelves. Sadly its been replaced by over priced dung that hardly works at all unless you have the patience of a saint  IMO there is no decent alternative to the DCM products when it comes to effective stripping so I think you have your work cut out :twisted:

dung  I put something different.....


----------



## kfenelon (29 Nov 2015)

Before you apply stripper break the surface by using coarse wire wool over all then soak with stripper and remove again using coarse wire wool. Wear heavy neoprene gloves at all times even using just wire wool as it would cut like a blade if it slips
Ken


----------



## EJW (30 Nov 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I've ended up sanding the whole thing. It has taken a while, but I am pleased with the result. I was worried about the stripper making the dark varnish seep more into the grain. Thanks again


----------

